# Roamio OTA fan noisy, then quiet, why



## antonine (Sep 24, 2017)

I bought a Roamio OTA in September 2017, and it ran quiet until February 2018, when it started to make a loud buzzing sound after I'd unplugged it for a hard reset. From everything I read online it appeared to be the fan. In trying to figure out how to open it to either lube the fan or replace it, I unplugged the Roamio and then plugged it back it about about 2-3 times, with the higher pitched and noisier howling on start up seeming to confirm it was the fan. 

Until last time it would settle back into its regular noise after startup. However, last Saturday once it went through startup, it became quiet again. I can still hear the fan running when I put my ear close to the Roamio, and its temp is staying around 33 C, so I'm guessing the fan is running right and doing its job. So, what has happened for it to first be noisy then go quiet again?

Needless to say, I'm not touching a thing, it's wonderful to have a quiet living room again.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you have a Torx 8mm screwdriver, you can just take out the center screw from the rear and flip up the cover. Dust off the insides with compressed air, the fan also. Its in the middle between the MB and the hard drive.
To replace the cover, the front is like a hinge and can be a bit tricky.


----------



## antonine (Sep 24, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> If you have a Torx 8mm screwdriver, you can just take out the center screw from the rear and flip up the cover. Dust off the insides with compressed air, the fan also. Its in the middle between the MB and the hard drive.
> To replace the cover, the front is like a hinge and can be a bit tricky.


Thanks!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

As your room gets warmer and the fan lubrication does the same the fan can get quieter, sometimes for months.


----------



## antonine (Sep 24, 2017)

tenthplanet said:


> As your room gets warmer and the fan lubrication does the same the fan can get quieter, sometimes for months.


Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

antonine said:


> Thanks!


For WHEN you need it -> Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement
There are three sizes of Torx drivers needed to replace the fan.

Also -> https://www.amazon.com/Fan-Van-Repl...qid=1522236340&sr=8-2&keywords=roamio+ota+fan


----------



## Barnstormer (Sep 23, 2015)

Same thing happened to me. I bought a refurbished Roamio with a somewhat nosier than normal fan. After a few months the fan suddenly became very noisy after it had been unplugged and restarted. I opened the unit up and sprayed a bit of a teflon lubricant on the fan. I closed things up and turned it on. The fan was still noisy.

I got distracted and left the room. When I returned a few hours later the fan was quiet, very quiet. It has remained so for the past 8 months. I figure that something might have been causing an imbalance in the mechanism. The lubricant may have helped the fan to spin it out and away. Just a guess, of course.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would lube or replace. Much better to avoid a failure than to trust that it fixed itself. I would expect the friction of the fan would have more heat than a few degree rise due to outside temperatures.


----------



## antonine (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> For WHEN you need it -> Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement
> There are three sizes of Torx drivers needed to replace the fan.
> 
> Also -> https://www.amazon.com/Fan-Van-Repl...qid=1522236340&sr=8-2&keywords=roamio+ota+fan


Thank you!


----------



## antonine (Sep 24, 2017)

Barnstormer said:


> Same thing happened to me. I bought a refurbished Roamio with a somewhat nosier than normal fan. After a few months the fan suddenly became very noisy after it had been unplugged and restarted. I opened the unit up and sprayed a bit of a teflon lubricant on the fan. I closed things up and turned it on. The fan was still noisy.
> 
> I got distracted and left the room. When I returned a few hours later the fan was quiet, very quiet. It has remained so for the past 8 months. I figure that something might have been causing an imbalance in the mechanism. The lubricant may have helped the fan to spin it out and away. Just a guess, of course.


Interesting, thanks. I was about ready to at least try to lube it, but I'm going to leave well enough alone for now until it gets noisy again.


----------



## antonine (Sep 24, 2017)

jrtroo said:


> I would lube or replace. Much better to avoid a failure than to trust that it fixed itself. I would expect the friction of the fan would have more heat than a few degree rise due to outside temperatures.


jrtoo, I hear what you're saying, but I find it intimidating enough to just get into the unit that I'm going to wait until I really need to repair it. I'm hoping my earlier unplugging of the TiVo to reboot caused the fan or the fan circuitry to get off, but that the latest unplugging reset things to normal, where they'll stay.


----------



## josim (May 22, 2016)

antonine,
I wish you the best of luck. My experience w/my OTA purchased in Nov. and it's replacement received in Jan. is that after power failure, they both started howling. I tried lubing the second one and it failed in 3 weeks. I would just buy a fan to have on hand and just replace it when the noise starts again. I ordered this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07937JGRQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I think it is a good fan that should last so, I think the silicone mounts are optional.
Good luck!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

josim said:


> I think the silicone mounts are optional.
> Good luck!


They're included. The supplier is on the forum and has good reviews.
Amazon.com Seller Profile: The Fan Van USA


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

They are super easy to open, one screw. I don't remember how many are in the fan, but replacing it is also straightforward. If you are not comfortable with it, I would think someone else in your circle could handle it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

antonine said:


> jrtoo, I hear what you're saying, but I find it intimidating enough to just get into the unit that I'm going to wait until I really need to repair it. I'm hoping my earlier unplugging of the TiVo to reboot caused the fan or the fan circuitry to get off, but that the latest unplugging reset things to normal, where they'll stay.


When I bought my OTA during the BF sale, I let it run for six weeks. Then one day I pulled power for a day. When I applied power is when it got noisy. While replacing the hard drive is much easier than the fan, it isn't that hard. I can post fairly detailed steps if it will help you. You must have the three Torx drivers.


----------



## Tiger75 (Sep 25, 2018)

My Roamio fan became very loud. I decided to open up my unit and oil the fan - it worked. The loud noise went away.
I am definitely not a tech wizard yet it was pretty easy. You need a #9 torx screwdriver (has a star shaped end) - I bought a torx set at Home Depot for less than ten bucks. You only need to remove one screw on the back above the External Storage slot in the middle, after which you coax/pry off the cover. There was a lot of dust inside, especially on the fan which I blew off.
I then dropped a few drops of light oil in the fan bearings. I used valve oil for a trumpet but any light oil should work. When putting cover back on, start with the tab in the front, then push down on sides and back until they snap in, and put back screw. Note: when you re-power the unit the hard drive will make loud whirling noise for a short time


----------



## byron.smith (Nov 23, 2009)

My TiVo Roamio started the terrible fan noise several weeks ago and I unplugged it. Now reading this thread, it would appear this is a well known issue with this TiVo unit. Has TiVo stepped up to offer replacement units or extending the warranty?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

byron.smith said:


> My TiVo Roamio started the terrible fan noise several weeks ago and I unplugged it. Now reading this thread, it would appear this is a well known issue with this TiVo unit. Has TiVo stepped up to offer replacement units or extending the warranty?


Having TiVo replace your unit is one solution. Many others have decided to perform the process on their own. It is not rocket science or brain surgery, but not trivial either. This is a post in the thread that can give you an idea of the process. Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

How have users faired with the fan-van fan vs the Weakknees fan? I see some very good and bad reviews of the fan van one on Amazon, but the price is better and Being in IT I don't care or need to have the included tools from Weakknees. 

I noticed My Roamio OTA fan making so much noise that I could hear it across a quiet room very distinctly this morning as I passed through the room. it's about a year or so old.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mikey1273 said:


> How have users faired with the fan-van fan vs the Weakknees fan? I see some very good and bad reviews of the fan van one on Amazon, but the price is better and Being in IT I don't care or need to have the included tools from Weakknees.
> 
> I noticed My Roamio OTA fan making so much noise that I could hear it across a quiet room very distinctly this morning as I passed through the room. it's about a year or so old.


I have used both and detect no difference. Last year's BF Roamio OTA models had a lot of failures. Mine only lasted 6 weeks. On that Roamio (now 3TB) I leave the lid slightly open on the left side. There's a 140mm AC Infinity USB fan on low blowing a small amount of air over and under that unit. Its MBT is usually 23C if a 70F room. With the lid on and a 80mm fan I have a MBT of 32C on a different 3TB basic Roamio. I like fans. Just be sure the fan is on the left side, where the green LED is located.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

very cool Joe thanks 
It is last years OTA model. I think it was about this tme of the year when I made the switch to TiVo from the now unsupported windoz media center. so I got from the bad fan batch. 

I found the Weakknees youtube video too. it looks super easy to do for someone like me. One thing I do not like about their video is they did not service the device on an ESD safe mat and use ESD wrist strap. while that may not be a big deal to some ESD can kill electronics. With out that equipment I would use caution to touch a metal part of the case before touching the logic board to ground yourself and not work in an area with a carpeted floor, they did not mention any words of caution about ESD.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement

Some tips.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

so with the cheaper fan van one did you use the silicon rubber things to hold it in or were you able to use the original screws? seems on Amazon the rubber things were some source of complaints.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mikey1273 said:


> so with the cheaper fan van one did you use the silicon rubber things to hold it in or were you able to use the original screws? seems on Amazon the rubber things were some source of complaints.


I used two of the original screws only. (the top two). But with external fans, that little thing isn't doing much. With my basic Roamio units and 1TB drives, I usually have a 37C MBT in a 72F room. When I bought my fan the silicone mounts were not yet offered.

I used to have a bunch of old Sony DHG units. They used rubber mounts that broke easily.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd like to see a pic of how you added an external fan.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mikey1273 said:


> I'd like to see a pic of how you added an external fan.


On which Roamio? I have three external fans on Roamio units, one on a SB8200 and two on my R8000 router. Oh, one on two different A93 Mini units, but they are 12v wall wart powered.

Maybe I wasn't clear. I added the fans externally, as in next to or on top of the units. No holes were drilled. After the first one, the rest were my OCD kicking in.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

oh interesting, I only have a the Roamio OTA and an A92 mini. I don't think i'd add fans to the router and modem though. the Mini does feel warn at times and has no fan.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mikey1273 said:


> oh interesting, I only have a the Roamio OTA and an A92 mini. I don't think i'd add fans to the router and modem though. the Mini does feel warn at times and has no fan.


The Mini VOX (A95) is a solid block. The A92 and A93 can support a 120mm fan on top, and my wireless bridge sits on top of the fan.

The Arris white modems get very warm. I have them where they are not in a living space, so adding a fan doesn't hurt.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

you just sit the fan on top of the A92 or A93, no grill cover or fasteners? 

My modem is an Arris too but an older black DOCIS 3.0 model that I bought before they merged with or bought Motorola and was not really a consumer model, mostly cable operators use it as a leased modem, it runs well. it and my WRT3200acm are in my office room on a shelf.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mikey1273 said:


> you just sit the fan on top of the A92 or A93, no grill cover or fasteners?
> My modem is an Arris too but an older black DOCIS 3.0 model that I bought before they merged with or bought Motorola and was not really a consumer model, mostly cable operators use it as a leased modem, it runs well. it and my WRT3200acm are in my office room on a shelf.


All fans have large feet. Most have air filters to protect the blades too. They need cleaning monthly. The new white Arris is when they got warmer.

Just checked. A93 is 29C, A95 is 51C.


----------



## tileman99 (Nov 28, 2018)

josim said:


> antonine,
> I wish you the best of luck. My experience w/my OTA purchased in Nov. and it's replacement received in Jan. is that after power failure, they both started howling. I tried lubing the second one and it failed in 3 weeks. I would just buy a fan to have on hand and just replace it when the noise starts again. I ordered this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07937JGRQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I think it is a good fan that should last so, I think the silicone mounts are optional.
> Good luck!


 How did your fan work out? I saw this fan on amazon as well. Do you have any feedback?


----------



## tileman99 (Nov 28, 2018)

mikey1273 said:


> very cool Joe thanks
> It is last years OTA model. I think it was about this tme of the year when I made the switch to TiVo from the now unsupported windoz media center. so I got from the bad fan batch.
> 
> I found the Weakknees youtube video too. it looks super easy to do for someone like me. One thing I do not like about their video is they did not service the device on an ESD safe mat and use ESD wrist strap. while that may not be a big deal to some ESD can kill electronics. With out that equipment I would use caution to touch a metal part of the case before touching the logic board to ground yourself and not work in an area with a carpeted floor, they did not mention any words of caution about ESD.


 using an anti static mat is nice but really not many techs use them they always end up missing from the bench. The wrist strap well being in IT for 30 years never seen anyone use one of those. If you touch the case its grounded to the outlet that's good enough. I have not fried any motherboards from touching them now overclocking them that's another story. I can tell you that im probably more staticy when driving ask my wife then most.


----------



## mmhouse (Feb 4, 2019)

My TiVo Roamio OTA 1Tb started making noise off and about 2 1/2 years after I originally purchased it. After reading this and other threads and trying a little oil which didn't work I bought this Weaknees fan through Amazon.......

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CYKLRTW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I could have found a cheaper fan but figured that Weaknees knows a lot more about them than I do and I appreciated their excellent how-to video for fan replacement.

The new fan mounted easily according to the video instructions, eliminated all of the noise and has been operating flawlessly for 3 months now. Hopefully this one will last longer than the original but if not replacing a fan every couple of years shouldn't be too painful. The day that something not so easily fixable goes wrong will be a sad one.


----------



## antonine (Sep 24, 2017)

antonine said:


> I bought a Roamio OTA in September 2017, and it ran quiet until February 2018, when it started to make a loud buzzing sound after I'd unplugged it for a hard reset. From everything I read online it appeared to be the fan. In trying to figure out how to open it to either lube the fan or replace it, I unplugged the Roamio and then plugged it back it about about 2-3 times, with the higher pitched and noisier howling on start up seeming to confirm it was the fan.
> 
> Until last time it would settle back into its regular noise after startup. However, last Saturday once it went through startup, it became quiet again. I can still hear the fan running when I put my ear close to the Roamio, and its temp is staying around 33 C, so I'm guessing the fan is running right and doing its job. So, what has happened for it to first be noisy then go quiet again?
> 
> Needless to say, I'm not touching a thing, it's wonderful to have a quiet living room again.


*One Year Update
*
The fan remained quiet until last week, i.e., for one year, Feb. 2018 to Feb. 2019. I've tried unplugging it again, but to no avail. As was recommended I should do a year ago, I'm going to go ahead now and just buy the WeaKnees repair fan and kit. Since I've had both PCs and DVRs go for several years with totally silent fans, I'll definitely be looking at other DVR options in the future when it comes time to replace this DVR.


----------



## antonine (Sep 24, 2017)

antonine said:


> *One Year Update
> *
> The fan remained quiet until last week, i.e., for one year, Feb. 2018 to Feb. 2019. I've tried unplugging it again, but to no avail. As was recommended I should do a year ago, I'm going to go ahead now and just buy the WeaKnees repair fan and kit. Since I've had both PCs and DVRs go for several years with totally silent fans, I'll definitely be looking at other DVR options in the future when it comes time to replace this DVR.


New WeaKnees fan came yesterday (2/28/19), installed that evening easily in less than 1/2 hr using the WeaKnees instructional video. Roamio totally quiet now, hope it lasts.


----------



## bbb3o (Sep 15, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but surely it's a problem almost everybody will run into at some point.
I have a trick that works "most" of the time, but not all of the time.
Here it is: Restart your Tivo (restart menu) Like 3-5 times in quick succession.
Then wait a little while, and it will eventually quite down.
Can't hurt...


----------



## Rick_E (Aug 26, 2019)

After reading this thread in March I opened the TiVo and applied two drops of silicone lubricant into the fan. It has stayed quiet for five months.


----------



## Zenith (May 1, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have a roamio ota that I bought in 2016, manufactured in 2015. The fan got noisy and I ordered a replacement per this thread. Then the fan got quiet, so I ignored it. Then, a couple of weeks ago, the whole unit died. So, I guess when the fan got quiet, it actually died. I replaced the fan, but it's still dead. Is there something else I can try or is this unit well and truly dead? If so and I buy another unit, can I keep what's on the original harddrive and use it externally on the new unit? Any suggestions on which tivo I should get?
TIA
Z


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Have you checked the power supply as it's a common point of failure?

Scott


----------



## Zenith (May 1, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Have you checked the power supply as it's a common point of failure?
> 
> Scott


Sorry, I just noticed that it is not entirely dead. The green power and red when recording lights are working, it's just not sending any signal through the HDMI output.
So, stop the presses. As I was writing this I thought to check that the HDMI cable was plugged in on both ends. Yes, it was. I 'jiggled' it in my most professional manner, but still no joy. I changed out the cable and, et voila, she is now fully functional. Bad cable, huh. I worked in IT for 30 years and we would only change out a cable (that hadn't been moved lately) as a last resort.
Thanks for your attention.
Z


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Never just "jiggle". If a connection is suspect, always at a minimum remove, inspect, and re-seat. (with a contact cleaning if possible)

--Carlos V.


----------



## clueless88 (Dec 31, 2019)

My replacement fan became louder after a few months, then the vendor sent me a replacement that was quiet for a month, then that one too became loud.

I am wondering if there is some amplification that occurs between the fan and the Roamio's frame? The vendor I purchased the fan from had an option to mount the fan with silicone plug-looking things--I opted to go cheap and use the original screws. When the first fan started to make noise I asked if the silicone plugs were available--due to the disruptions of Covid and his supplier (probably in a very large country in Asia) he was unable to stock any of the plugs.

When I have the fan unmounted to the frame, but attached to the motherboard, it does not emit any significant audible sound.

Has anyone installed their replacement fans with the silicone attachment devices? Am hoping that this would decouple the vibrations of the fan.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

clueless88 said:


> My replacement fan became louder after a few months, then the vendor sent me a replacement that was quiet for a month, then that one too became loud.
> I am wondering if there is some amplification that occurs between the fan and the Roamio's frame? The vendor I purchased the fan from had an option to mount the fan with silicone plug-looking things--I opted to go cheap and use the original screws. When the first fan started to make noise I asked if the silicone plugs were available--due to the disruptions of Covid and his supplier (probably in a very large country in Asia) he was unable to stock any of the plugs.
> When I have the fan unmounted to the frame, but attached to the motherboard, it does not emit any significant audible sound.
> Has anyone installed their replacement fans with the silicone attachment devices? Am hoping that this would decouple the vibrations of the fan.


I just bought a fan from Amazon last week. It was from the Fan Van, who has the silicone mounts. I don't use them however.
https://www.amazon.com/Fan-Van-Replacement-Reducing-Silicon/dp/B07937JGRQ/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-p13n1_0?crid=2JZJF32V8FPMR&cv_ct_cx=tivo+roamio+ota+replacement+fan&dchild=1&keywords=tivo+roamio+ota+replacement+fan&pd_rd_i=B07937JGRQ&pd_rd_r=d0b0388f-eacd-4f5a-96ee-e4aa222b8f26&pd_rd_w=7VpPC&pd_rd_wg=YDW2y&pf_rd_p=42e41e42-79c0-42f8-8a91-d71b944e9fa8&pf_rd_r=VNTZAJ656Q6SJGR7KNGW&psc=1&qid=1600542739&sprefix=ota+roamio+fan,aps,168&sr=1-1-791c2399-d602-4248-afbb-8a79de2d236f

Where to get roamio basic or OTA cooling fan replacement


----------



## clueless88 (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks Joe--

I will contact Fan Van and see if I can buy a set of silicone mounts from him. I have a non-dvr device that has a larger fan and is attached to the chassis with similar appearing silicone/rubber mounts and there is no excessive noise and am thinking that the noise from the Roamio is due to an inaudible vibration in the cooling fan that sets up a loud audible wave/waves that is amplified and transmitted by the chassis/case. Will see if the mounts do the trick. I tried MacGyver-ing rubber grommets on my Roamio but I don't think I decoupled the fan vibration completely.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

It's always the cable. Interestingly, in my 40 years in the Telecom/IT biz (and beyond) I learned to always check the cable first. Frequently loose or oxidized connectors are the culprit. A lot of the cables produced today have poor strain relief and little to no gold on the contacts.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

I may be repeating something that was already mentioned in this lengthy thread but I will throw my $0.02 in anyway.

First of all lube or replace is a no-brainer. Replace it. It is not easily lubed and if you do it will not last. There is always a danger however slight that you can screw something up whenever you open it up. Make it worth your time and just replace it.

Secondly, there are cheap fans out there worth every penny. If you don't mind opening it up to replace them every year go ahead. An OEM fan from WeaKnees.com should last three years in normal service. It is also available from Amazon. "Spend a little more and get something nice, you will never be disappointed" --- My dad.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CYKLRTW


----------

